# General > Upcoming Events >  NZHA Antique Military auction.

## PadLo

Just putting it out there in case people aren't aware.


Saturday 14th September 2019
Balmarino/Nightmarch Rooms,
Members Stand
Riccarton Park, Christchurch
A valid membership card of your organisation will be required for Entry and Registration.


Cheers.

----------

